# [Réseau] /etc/host.conf: line 24: bad command `mdns off'

## Baby-Herman

bonsoir,

voila le problème:

ping a partir d'une ip 

bhtux ~ # ping 192.168.0.1 -c 3

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.583 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.542 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.561 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.542/0.562/0.583/0.016 ms

tout va 

par contre 

bhtux ~ # ping www.free.fr

/etc/host.conf: line 24: bad command `mdns off'

et évidement portage n'arrive pas à télécharger les distfiles  :Sad: 

voila mon host.conf, il à l'air normal 

# /etc/host.conf:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.3.4/host.conf,v 1.2 2004/11/24 05:31:58 vapier Exp $

# The  file /etc/host.conf contains configuration information specific to

# the resolver library.  It should contain one configuration keyword  per

# line,  followed by appropriate configuration information.  The keywords

# recognized are order, trim, mdns, multi, nospoof, spoof, and reorder.

# This keyword specifies how host lookups are to be performed. It

# should be followed by one or more lookup methods, separated by

# commas.  Valid methods are bind, hosts, and nis.

#

order hosts, bind

# Valid values are on and off. If set to on, the resolv+ library treats

# the .local top level domain as link-local domain and sends multicast

# DNS requests to the multicast address 224.0.0.251 port 5353 instead

# of normal DNS requests. If you already use the .local domain in your

# nameserver configuration you will have to switch this option off.

#

mdns off

# Valid  values are on and off.  If set to on, the resolv+ library

# will return all valid addresses for a host that appears  in  the

# /etc/hosts  file,  instead  of  only  the first.  This is off by

# default, as it may cause a substantial performance loss at sites

# with large hosts files.

#

multi off

merci de votre aide

----------

## kopp

Qu'est ce que ça donne si tu essayes de commenter la ligne 

```
mdns off
```

Je me souviens vaguement d'un truc qui me disait qu'il fallait l'enlever, il y a déjà quelques temps.

Chez moi, il n'en est même pas fait mention dans le fichier comme ça l'est chez toi.

Essaye donc pour voir.

----------

## kernelsensei

me semble que c'etait suite a une update de glibc que ce fichier avait changé... etc-update (ou equivalent) oublié ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

+ 1 

Je n'ai pas non plus cette ligne ds mon /etc/host.conf

                                                        @ +

----------

## guilc

Je confirme, passage en glibc 2.4 -> etc-update, ça veut retirer mdns off du fichier, c'est plus utilisé...

----------

## Argian

Si ça peut aider *emerge glibc wrote:*   

> Gentoo's glibc no longer includes mdns.
> 
> If you want mdns, emerge the sys-auth/nss-mdns package.
> 
> 

 Voila voila, rien de mieux  :Laughing: 

----------

## Baby-Herman

quand je met 

#mdns off 

j'ai plus de message, mais j'ai plus rien non plus   :Laughing: 

----------

## Baby-Herman

bhtux ~ # emerge nvidia-glx

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 14) app-admin/eselect-1.0 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/eselect-1.0.tar.bz2

--10:36:58--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/eselect-1.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/eselect-1.0.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org...

et ça reste blocqué 

pareil quand je ping 

en plus je viens de remarquer ça au démarage 

* Mounting proc at /proc ...                                  

cp: cannot create special file `/dev/null': File exists

cp: cannot create special file `/dev/zero': File exists 

[ ok ] * Starting udevd ...                                              

udevd-event[1960]: find_free_number: %e is deprecated, will be removed and is unlikey to work correctly. Don't use it.

udevd-event[1958]: find_free_number: %e is deprecated, will be removed and is unlikey to work correctly. Don't use it.         

----------

## kernelsensei

le message udev je l'ai aussi, et j'ai pas de problemes...

que donne un 

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

  :Question: 

----------

## Baby-Herman

voila, voila 

search free.fr

nameserver 212.27.32.5

nameserver 213.228.0.168

domain workgroup

----------

## kernelsensei

si tu laisses juste les 2 nameserver ?

----------

## Baby-Herman

toujours rien. En faite quand je ping ou lance un "emerge" ça blocque complèretement: obligé de faire control+C

----------

## NoZ

Ca viendrait pas d'une mauvaise config du kernel ?

----------

## Baby-Herman

up

----------

## yoyo

D'après http://www.zonehd.net/dossier/les-dns-des-fai-haut-debit le second dns n'est pas bon ... mais ça ne devrait pas poser de problème puisque le premier est correct.

Tu es dans une phase d'install (chroot) ou sur ton install "d'origine" ??

----------

## Baby-Herman

non install finie pc déja rebooté plusieurs fois  :Wink: 

----------

## Baby-Herman

up

----------

## Baby-Herman

toujours pas de piste

----------

## yuk159

 *Baby-Herman wrote:*   

> toujours pas de piste

 

Bah a priori  la piste t'as dejà été donné (j'ai eu le mème prob) >> etc-update

L'as tu fait ?

----------

## nico_calais

Bizarre, moi j'ai eu ce meme genre d'erreur, je l'ai commenté et j'ai plus eu de probleme.

----------

## chipsterjulien

salut !

Perso j'ai eu cette erreur quand j'ai installé une gentoo pour ma copine. En fait j'ai fait un dispatch-conf (etc-update mais je ne l'aime pas trop) et il m'a fait l'update de plusieurs fichiers dont le fichier où se trouve mdns off qui est supprimé.

Une fois ceci fait, plus aucun problème ni message d'erreur

Donc ce que t'avait dit kernel_sensei aurait dû résoudre ton problème

----------

## MaKKrO

J'ai eu cette erreur également il y a 2 ou 3 jours, 

mais juste le fait de commenté la ligne et hop... 

rulzzzzz

Comment ca t'est arrivé ?

----------

## loopx

J'ai eu ce problème aussi, je pense l'avoir résolu avec un etc-update ou alors, faut checker les fichier /etc/hosts ou /etc/host.conf.

----------

